# looking for a little advice



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

Just found this website. I wish I had hours to go through all the info but I am short on time, leaving in a couple of days for Wy. I am looking for general ideas from anyone willing to share. I will be heading east on I-94 on Sat the 21st, just me and my 11 month old lab. I have all day to get just east and a little south of Bismark. Wanted to hunt for pheasants/sharpies/huns a couple of spots along the way. I don't need exact locations, but is this area good for the birds in question? How far need I travel north/south of the freeway and in which general area for a reasonable chance for a bird or 2. Any advise would be a big help.......


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey your best bet is to go 30 miles south of the interstate and work your way towards Bis. I would take HWY 46 west, but thats just me.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

West of Steele - Anywhere north or south of the Interstate. 
East of Steele to Wheatland- Anywhere south of the Interstate.

As soon as you enter ND and purchase a license, you can get a PLOTS guide to help you find land to hunt that is open to the public. PLOTS opens to you (a NR) that day (10/21), so you're okay to hunt on the lands with the big yellow triangles. Pheasant pops are good right now, and you might find sharpies and huns mixed in too. Good luck!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Work your way up from the south and west of bis. The river bottoms of what used to be Oahe oar open to hunting and there are pheasants, but the cover is thick in spots.


----------

